
Show HN: An app to send instant tweet replies to Elon - willcosgrove
https://badgerelon.com
======
willcosgrove
The app watches Elon's twitter account and sends a tweet to him as a reply as
soon as he tweets. We send user provided tweets, prioritizing tweets that have
the highest bounty paid on them. The bounty can be added to by anyone, using
the bitcoin lightning network.

